# How To Tell Family/Friends You Bought A TS?



## arcsinx (Jul 2, 2020)

Hello all,

A (hopefully) new TS owner here! (I'm just starting the process, so maybe I'll be an owner in a few months.) My dilemma at the moment is how to break this news to your family (who live outside your house) and friends. The couple of people I've mentioned it to already have vigorously encouraged me to bail because TS are evil, are scams, are traps, etc. I understand this negative press somewhat hides the real jewel that TS's can be (I've been lurking here quite a while!), but how do you convince your friends/family that you're NOT making a mistake? FWIW, none of my friends/family own a TS and apparently have only heard the horror stories and sales pitches.


----------



## amycurl (Jul 2, 2020)

Invite them on a getaway, and when they are *actually* there, then tell them. And tell them how little you paid per night, because you were smart, found TUG, and paid resale.


----------



## VanX (Jul 2, 2020)

Everybody knows somebody whose had a terrible experience so just let them know you bought in at resale and paid only pennies on the dollar & with no pressure.    

Those facts are what most are familiar with - overpaying at the hotel/resort due to pressure.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 2, 2020)

Years ago (August 2002) before we were married Patti and I bought into Worldmark from Trendwest. I put my half on zero % Credit Card. Patti wrote a Check for her half. She called her Investment Person (lets call her M) and had money transferred from her Investment into her Checking Account. "M" went nuts telling Patti what a horrible idea and a waste of money.

Several years later (after trips with us to Hawaii and Australia) M said it turned out to be a good idea/thing for us - that we actually used it.


----------



## arcsinx (Jul 2, 2020)

Ha nice. Hopefully the friends and family will come around once they see how good of a deal it actually is.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 2, 2020)

arcsinx said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A (hopefully) new TS owner here! (I'm just starting the process, so maybe I'll be an owner in a few months.) My dilemma at the moment is how to break this news to your family (who live outside your house) and friends. The couple of people I've mentioned it to already have vigorously encouraged me to bail because TS are evil, are scams, are traps, etc. I understand this negative press somewhat hides the real jewel that TS's can be (I've been lurking here quite a while!), but how do you convince your friends/family that you're NOT making a mistake? FWIW, none of my friends/family own a TS and apparently have only heard the horror stories and sales pitches.


What did you buy?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 3, 2020)

Tell them it's like house-flipping. Many get stung because they don't research the property and don't know what they are doing. So many pundits say, "Don't do it" to avoid liability. Same for timeshares. You researched this intensely, and picked your opportunity via resale for pennies on the dollar.  Show them how much you are saving over renting and how that will pay off. 

If they still argue with you, then tell them that you appreciate their concern but the overall risk is low due to the low cost of resale and MF. It's a risk worth taking because it won't bankrupt you if it doesn't work out.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 3, 2020)

I typically dont bring it up for that reason. Sometimes people ask questions that naturally lead there ("how can you afford to travel that much" or "how do you find places with enough room for your kids to nap on vacation"(when our kids were smaller)). Otherwise I dont see much upside in bringing it up. People have their opinions...


----------



## win555 (Jul 3, 2020)

I avoid getting into that discussion. If I get into that discussion, I give them the gym membership analogy. If you use your gym membership, it's money well spent but vast majority of people who sign up don't go to the gym and end up subsidizing your membership.

Timeshare is a scam when people buy from the developer AND don't use their timeshare. If you buy resale and use it, it's not a scam.


----------



## RX8 (Jul 3, 2020)

win555 said:


> Timeshare is a scam when people buy from the developer AND don't use their timeshare. If you buy resale and use it, it's not a scam.



There are many people that buy from the developer who use the timeshare and are happy. Just because someone makes a decision to not use the timeshare doesn’t turn it into a scam.  What makes it a scam is timeshare salespeople lying through their teeth to convince someone who can’t afford it to pay thousands of dollars for something that is worthless on the resale market.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 3, 2020)

Personally, it is none of their busy. It is your money. Do you tell friends and family members every time you purchase a large ticket item or when purchase stock or a new car????
We do not because it is my money; that I have work for. LOL.


----------



## arcsinx (Jul 3, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> What did you buy?



In the very early stages, but working on getting this one: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/annual-vacation-villages-at-parkway-2br-lock-off-week-52.306419/


----------



## klpca (Jul 3, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Personally, it is none of their busy. It is your money. Do you tell friends and family members every time you purchase a large ticket item or when purchase stock or a new car????
> We do not because it is my money; that I have work for. LOL.


Absolutely this. It is just none of their business. When they start writing the checks, they can opine on the decision. Otherwise they can zip it.

Since you haven't bought anything yet, just do your homework so that you get the right ts for you and you will be fine.


----------



## andysnovel (Jul 3, 2020)

I invited various family members to Harborside in Atlantis for a nice vacation, no complaints yet lol


----------



## RX8 (Jul 3, 2020)

arcsinx said:


> In the very early stages, but working on getting this one: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/annual-vacation-villages-at-parkway-2br-lock-off-week-52.306419/



A good choice for dipping your toes in the timeshare waters made even better by the cost of free. The original owner paid thousands of dollars for this timeshare that you will hopefully close at the price of zero. 

Save @gnorth16 ‘s ad an as excellent example of how to put together an appealing ad for when you might be ready to gift it to another home.

Good luck!


----------



## travelhacker (Jul 3, 2020)

My parents are vehemently against timeshares. Funnily enough, I have never told them that I own them because I know I’d get a lecture. 

Anyways, they have been the benefactor on several occasions. I sent them to Hawaii for 2 weeks last year and they have joined us at the Park Hyatt and Hyatt Grand Aspen (we live in CO). I mentioned that I’d like to try to go to the Grand Aspen for Thanksgiving, but I haven’t seen availability. As soon as I said that they said “If you get it, we will absolutely fly out to spend Thanksgiving with you”.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 3, 2020)

I like the advice to simply 'avoid the discussion.'  Don't bring it up.   If, at some point, others ask, "What?  Going on vacation _again_?" it _might_ be a good time to explain ... but it might also be sufficient to say, "Yes.  Thanks for taking care of the dog."

FWIW, 20 years ago this month, we phoned my parents the day before we toured a timeshare club we had already decided to purchase.  We got quite a surprise when they revealed that they had purchased the same club the year prior but were afraid to tell anyone.  They were thrilled to hear that we had done our research and chosen the same club as now we could teach them how to use it.  LOL.  We had some really great vacations together.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 3, 2020)

arcsinx said:


> In the very early stages, but working on getting this one: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/annual-vacation-villages-at-parkway-2br-lock-off-week-52.306419/


Best of luck to you with this and I hope it works out for you.  
FWIW: We also own with Vacation Village and ownership there does allow you access to other Vacation Village resorts. See








						Find Family Resorts | Vacation Village Resorts
					

View our family resorts in Orlando, Las Vegas, South Florida, Williamsburg, and many more. Vacation Village Resorts has the resorts and locations you want to stay in.



					www.vacationvillageresorts.com


----------



## gnorth16 (Jul 3, 2020)

RX8 said:


> A good choice for dipping your toes in the timeshare waters made even better by the cost of free. The original owner paid thousands of dollars for this timeshare that you will hopefully close at the price of zero.
> 
> Save @gnorth16 ‘s ad an as excellent example of how to put together an appealing ad for when you might be ready to gift it to another home.
> 
> Good luck!



Aw shucks!!! Thanks.   I learned from the best on TUG!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 3, 2020)

arcsinx said:


> In the very early stages, but working on getting this one: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/annual-vacation-villages-at-parkway-2br-lock-off-week-52.306419/



Tell your relatives that you can't lose money that you haven't invested (aka it's free). So what's the concern? If the MF becomes a burden, you can:

1) deed it back for a small fee or
2) Give it away to the next family to enjoy or
3) Walk because Florida Law allows for this. Florida is an anti-judicial, non-deficiency state so if you don't object to the foreclosure all the developer can do is reclaim the timeshare without going after your other assets (which relieves you of your TS MF obligation). Worst case some annoying letters and calls and minor hit to your credit if anything happens at all.

What are they worried about? This won't bankrupt you and will provide many years of enjoyment at nice resorts.


----------



## win555 (Jul 3, 2020)

Hopefully your research has shown all of this to be true for the TS you are buying. I think if you make such informed arguments and your friends/family are not convinced, then I'm not sure if anything will convince them.




Fredflintstone said:


> Although I now rent only, I have learned what I would buy IF I chose to buy. I have learned this through owning 9 resorts in the past plus lessons learned trying to unload them. Here are my learnings so far:
> 
> 1. Quality matters. Buy the Platinum timeshares. The better the plan and resort, the better the resale and the easier it is to resell.
> 2. Check HOA performance before buying. As anything some HOAs are very accountable while others are...errr...you know.
> ...


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 3, 2020)

Only tell the people who you will invite to travel and do not tell them in advance. No one else needs to know. Then take them on a trip and in the middle, say ”By the way, this is a timeshare.” They probably will have already oohed and aahed and complimented you about the resort and the destination and then you can spring it on them. Tell this “this is an evil timeshare!” Make it light hearted and see how they react. It will really trip them up to find out that they can stay in a two bedroom with a full kitchen, amenities and a view for less than the price of a hotel room and get better quality, service and consistency too. Then you can reveal how little you paid upfront and the average cost per night, if you want. But no need to disclose it all.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 3, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Only tell the people who you will invite to travel and do not tell them in advance. No one else needs to know. Then take them on a trip and in the middle, say ”By the way, this is a timeshare.” They probably will have already oohed and aahed and complimented you about the resort and the destination and then you can spring it on them. Tell this “this is an evil timeshare!” Make it light hearted and see how they react. It will really trip them up to find out that they can stay in a two bedroom with a full kitchen, amenities and a view for less than the price of a hotel room and get better quality, service and consistency too. Then you can reveal how little you paid upfront and the average cost per night, if you want. But no need to disclose it all.



I loved your post. When I told some family members; I paid blank; blank for a resale Marriott's Timeshare in Williamsburg, they  were shocked. Low cost and Low MF.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 3, 2020)

I bought my first timeshare jointly with my parents.  So they were already on board.  My sister and bil bought into Starwood, so they were on board as well.  I don't think I went around announcing to people that we'd bought timeshares.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 3, 2020)

Even almost forty years ago, timeshares were considered scams.  I know because after we bought our first one, people were so shocked that we would be so crazy.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 3, 2020)

Hang around TUG for a while and then try to explain why you own 1/2 dozen or a dozen of them.  People look at you sideways.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 3, 2020)

I bought my first 47 years ago.  At that time I'd never heard of timeshares.  My parents bought at the same time, and my dad was a pretty savvy guy.  I think however, he was impressed by the golf course, and that he'd get to play free every time he was there.  The shares were in 2 week blocks (floating) and you could break them down to nightly stays.  It was only a little more than an hour from where we lived and we used it a lot.  We bought from the developer, timesharing was too new for there to be resales.  I still own that timeshare. Use it for trades now.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2020)

People understood when we started going to Hawaii every year why we bought our timeshares. We have had many friends and family stay with us or at our timeshares over the years.
After you start showing them pictures and if you take them along, you will get questions and requests.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 3, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Even almost forty years ago, timeshares were considered scams.  I know because after we bought our first one, people were so shocked that we would be so crazy.


_Did Paul and Art know something?




_


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 3, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I bought my first 47 years ago.  At that time I'd never heard of timeshares.  My parents bought at the same time, and my dad was a pretty savvy guy.  I think however, he was impressed by the golf course, and that he'd get to play free every time he was there.  The shares were in 2 week blocks (floating) and you could break them down to nightly stays.  It was only a little more than an hour from where we lived and we used it a lot.  We bought from the developer, timesharing was too new for there to be resales.  I still own that timeshare. Use it for trades now.


Hot Springs Village offered low cost golf fees to all property owners within the village.  
I never knew how small some lot sizes could get.....


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 3, 2020)

slip said:


> People understood when we started going to Hawaii every year why we bought our timeshares. We have had many friends and family stay with us or at our timeshares over the years.
> After you start showing them pictures and if you take them along, you will get questions and requests.


_You mean they become:




_


----------



## arcsinx (Jul 3, 2020)

Some really good advice here, and you all are making me feel welcome here. I've lurked for a while, but just took the dive to join recently. Thanks, and I do plan to stay!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 3, 2020)

We got into TS because of a few close relatives and friends who own them and were happy. However we have other family members who have gone to TS sales pitches for the freebies, gotten the pressure pitch, didn't buy and scratch their heads at the rest of us. To each his own.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 3, 2020)

arcsinx said:


> In the very early stages, but working on getting this one: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/annual-vacation-villages-at-parkway-2br-lock-off-week-52.306419/


Just so you know, I don’t think you’ll be able to use that unit and trade into DVC. Have you thought about a points contract or another system? There are plenty of $0.00 units or small buy in with points in both RCI and other systems. Do as much research as you can before getting a unit.


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 3, 2020)

We learned the hard way early on not to subject ourselves to justifying owing timeshares to other people. We've owned for 18 years and have family, friends, acquaintances, former coworkers, etc. who are still convinced that all the bad things they've heard about timeshares are true in spite of our extensive positive experience with owning timeshares. Many have repeatedly said they don't know how we can go like we do. We always respond that we can do it because we have the timeshares and know how to maximize what we own. Some of these people have even been our guests and were impressed with the resorts and the accommodations. People our son and DIL know, their coworkers, friends, her family, are convinced that we're rich. We definitely aren't rich, far from it, but thanks to the timeshares and my mad skills at getting cheap flights and rental cars we're able to travel like we're millionaires.

We're more than happy to let other people look at us askance or laugh at us, call us fools, behind our backs and sometimes to our faces for owning the timeshares. We don't let it bother us and know that we're the ones who are laughing now! While we're off enjoying ourselves a good portion of the time they're only taking two or three vacations a year because of the expense. Yes we spent the money up front, some of what we have was developer bought, the rest was great deals on resale, and yes we pay maintenance fees. However their two or three vacations often cost them as much as we spend on our maintenance fees and exchange fees for all of our vacations for the entire year. With having a full kitchen at the timeshares we do eat out sometimes but not all or even most of our meals. What some families spend eating out on their vacations would easily pay for several of our nicer vacations.

Several things I've noticed about people once they're close to retirement age or are retired and buy into a timeshare at that point in their lives. Most tend to be more conservative about spending money and taking on monthly or annual expenses when they have or will soon have a fixed income. They are also less likely to master learning the ins and outs of the timeshare systems. Many never learn to fully utilize and maximize what they have. 

Too many people get into owning timeshares when their kids are hitting high school. The high school years are probably the most difficult time they will ever experience in trying to plan family vacations. You will often hear them say that they can never find anything the week of Christmas/New Years or the only week in the whole summer that they can go. In many cases their lives are so busy during those years that they don't have the time and energy to really learn how to use what they own and learn about other places their family would enjoy going if they expanded their thinking. Then in a few short years when those kids are getting ready to start college the parents are looking to cut their expenses and start regretting those maintenance fee payments. 

I usually advise people to buy something when their kids are young if they can. My sister and BIL bought close to 35 years ago when their kids were really little and have no regrets. We bought when our son was 15 and it didn't take us long to learn that we wished we had done it sooner. My husband still remembers me telling him that we were going to buy a timeshare because we were older first and only time parents and I wasn't staying in a Motel 6 for vacation at the age of 53 when our son would be starting college because that would be all we could afford. For probably the next 10 years when we would walk into a resort he would look at me and say "Well it's no Motel 6 but I guess it'll do!"

They key to being satisfied with owning timeshares is learning how best to use what you own and taking the time to investigate new places you could go. You will see people here on TUG who talk about readjusting their portfolio of what they own. This is after they've learned more and had some experience using what they have. Many of us have done that when we've gotten good deals on resale weeks or points that give us lower maintenance fees or have learned there is a resort or week at a certain resort we really want.

2020 has been a really slow year for us because of COVID-19. I'd say lol but I'm not kidding about it being a really slow year for us. Last year just from July 18-December 19, 2019 we were only home for a total 26 or 27 out of 154 nights. And we had other stays from January through June, 2019 too.

2020
1. In early January we spent a week at Caloosa Cove Resort in Islamorada, FL, in the Keys. In a one bedroom with two queen beds and two bathrooms.

2. In late January/early February we had a 9 night stay in a two bedroom presidential unit at Wyndham Margaritaville in St. Thomas. 

3. At the end of February/beginning of March we had a week in a one bedroom/2 bath savanna view unit at Disney World Animal Kingdom Kidani Lodge and the following week at Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort. Our son and older granddaughter flew down for a four day weekend to bring the younger granddaughter who stayed the whole time. We also had a couple of nights at Star Island at the start of this stay because their flight got in on Friday evening and our week at Animal Kingdom Lodge didn't start until Saturday.

4. We just got home on Wednesday from a 17 night stay in Orlando with our DIL and two granddaughters who were visiting from Ohio. We had a week in a two bedroom lock off at Vacation Village at Parkway with a side trip to Wyndham Ocean Walk in Daytona Beach for a few nights in a three bedroom deluxe oceanfront unit. The next week we had a 3 bedroom/3 bath house with a private pool at Summer Bay. The last few nights were spent at Star Island in a three bedroom deluxe unit. 

5. Towards the end of the month we have an 18 night stay in a 4 bedroom/4 bath presidential unit at Wyndham Glacier Canyon in Wisconsin Dells. The two of us and our two granddaughters will be there the whole time and we have various family, in-laws and friends coming at different times.

6. At the beginning of September we have three nights in a 4 bedroom presidential at Wyndham Clearwater booked for the annual owners meeting.

7. In September and into the beginning of October we have a three week stay in Las Vegas coming up. I only have our last week booked so far and it's at Grandview Las Vegas. During the first two weeks we're hoping to stay part of that time at possibly Wyndham South Shore, Flagstaff, Sedona or maybe even Indio.

8.  The rest of October through December who knows. We've wanted to go back to Branson for the Christmas shows and would like to go back to Hawaii. 

It's a tough life but we man up/pull up the big girl panties and do it. Lol.


----------



## RLS50 (Jul 4, 2020)

arcsinx said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A (hopefully) new TS owner here! (I'm just starting the process, so maybe I'll be an owner in a few months.) My dilemma at the moment is how to break this news to your family (who live outside your house) and friends. The couple of people I've mentioned it to already have vigorously encouraged me to bail because TS are evil, are scams, are traps, etc. I understand this negative press somewhat hides the real jewel that TS's can be (I've been lurking here quite a while!), but how do you convince your friends/family that you're NOT making a mistake? FWIW, none of my friends/family own a TS and apparently have only heard the horror stories and sales pitches.


Invite some of them to come when you finally start using it. 

For many years I also believed timeshares to be total scams, and they still definitely can be (sort of) if purchased directly from a developer (just due to the oftentimes excessive price tag alone).    When we finally did buy after many years of trips with the required tour, unfortunately it was thru a developer purchase.   We had not found the resale market and at that time for all we knew TUG was a boat used in harbors to guide the bigger ships in and out of port. 

I had family members literally use the term "idiot" when I told them what we did.   Others tried to hide the disappointment in their facial responses to my obviously declining mental faculties.   But it was all good, they weren't trying to be mean, they just couldn't believe I finally buckled and gave in.

So our first year we invited some family members to join us.   They were very leery, but relented at the last minute.   They loved it.   The next year more came, then requests came for more space / more units.  Within a few months after making the original developer purchase we found the resale market.   Eventually other family members actually started buying units for their own family (resale of course).

But regardless, don't worry about the responses, present or future.   Just make sure that whatever you buy is something you have taken the time to understand very well, and be very clear on exactly how, why, and when you are going to use it.    If you do that, then (#1) you and your family will love it and not regret your decision, and (#2) your family and friends will likely come around to appreciating that timeshares can be pretty awesome if purchased and used correctly.

And the important point is it's all about making sure you purchase the right type of timeshare in whatever system that best matches your needs, wants, and ability to maximize it's usage.   Those variables can differ greatly for each individual family based on things like their geographic location and personal circumstances.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jul 4, 2020)

I was the one who was against TS prior to owning.  I truly thought it was a waste of $$$$.  Well, w/ a fam of 7, it’s the best decision we made in regards to vacationing.  
So I wouldn’t worry if others don’t get it.  It’s your choice.


----------



## bjones9942 (Jul 4, 2020)

I had friends who bought and asked them why they did ... just asked, no judgement - and they immediately got defensive and never did answer my question.  About a decade later I decided that I just wasn't taking vacations any more and needed the shove each year to do it.  So when I saw I could get a decent property in Mazatlán for $1 on ebay, that the annual maintenance fees were crazy low, and that the right-to-use was up in a dozen years I was in.  I've since added another week at that property, a week in Puerto Vallarta, and an eoy-e week in South Lake Tahoe.  Tahoe was primarily for trading, then I moved to Mazatlán and the two weeks here are being traded until the contracts are up (2 more years).

When I told family/friends I made sure I told them it cost me $1 plus the crazy low annual maintenance fee. A few pointed out that I would have to go to the same place every year - and then I'd mention that for a couple hundred more I could bank it and trade to a lot of other properties (well, the Tahoe property at least - it gets me good trades, and I can trade the Mazatlán weeks for other México resorts fairly easily). Most of the family/friends didn't think I was as crazy as they first imagined


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 4, 2020)

You have a limited time to rescind, you have a lifetime to repurchase resale or otherwise.  Time is of the essence.


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 4, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> 6. At the beginning of September we have three nights in a 4 bedroom presidential at Wyndham Clearwater booked for the annual owners meeting.



That three nights at Clearwater for the annual owner's meeting just kept looking so pitiful all by it's lonely self so I added the four nights beforehand at Emerald Grande in a 3 bedroom plus bay view unit. No sense in letting those extra bedrooms sit empty so I invited other Tuggers we've gotten to know, you know who you are, to join us. Then I realized it would be easier and cheaper for them to fly into Orlando and back home from Tampa and also break up the drive for us if I booked two nights at Star Island in a three bedroom deluxe before Emerald Grande.

That three night stay has now become nine nights. Because you know there was this big empty void of 28 nights between the Wisconsin and Las Vegas trips just begging to be filled. Those of you with kids or grandkids may be familiar with the children's book _If You Give A Mouse A Cookie.  _Well this is what can happen when you have timeshares.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 4, 2020)

@arcsinx - If all else fails, you might try this:


----------



## arcsinx (Jul 4, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> @arcsinx - If all else fails, you might try this:



Very true lol


----------



## needhelp (Jul 8, 2020)

arcsinx said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A (hopefully) new TS owner here! (I'm just starting the process, so maybe I'll be an owner in a few months.) My dilemma at the moment is how to break this news to your family (who live outside your house) and friends. The couple of people I've mentioned it to already have vigorously encouraged me to bail because TS are evil, are scams, are traps, etc. I understand this negative press somewhat hides the real jewel that TS's can be (I've been lurking here quite a while!), but how do you convince your friends/family that you're NOT making a mistake? FWIW, none of my friends/family own a TS and apparently have only heard the horror stories and sales pitches.


Are you asking them to help pay for it? If not then it's non of their business.
I was against timeshares until I found TUG. After attending a couple of presentations, I started searching for cheaper/smarter ways to get into timeshare. If someone asks us, then I tell them we bought resale after a lot of reading on TUG.  But each person/family has to determine what's best for them (put pen to paper, as my mother says).


----------



## easyrider (Jul 8, 2020)

After we bought our first timeshare we had plenty of odd unsolicited comments and opinions. Some good , some not so good. I really never minded what others think regarding what I do so the comments don't bother me. 

Now we have many timeshare weeks and thanks to Tug know how to use them .

Bill


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 8, 2020)

Sounds liked you have master timeshare exchanges vacations . Use it or lose it.
I like your approach.


----------



## sail27bill (Jul 8, 2020)

I find that most friends or family who are surprised (or dismayed) that I own timeshares is because they either don't travel much, had a bad experience or are fine with just a hotel room.  We have owned 2 for 15 years and just bought another points based timeshare.  We love to travel and for us it is economical.  We have taken friends and family on trips who may not have had the chance to vacation otherwise.  Also, I enjoy a kitchen, multiple bathrooms and laundry facilities...it makes everything so much easier and cost effective versus getting 2 hotel rooms.  Could I rent from an owner for no long term commitment? Sure, but I like owning (or exchanging) in case something unexpected happens. This way, I at least have someone I can look to for guidance or can cancel and re-book with no issues. 

I think the upfront cost is an issue.  If you can buy re-sale, awesome. Unfortunately I bought developer before finding TUG. I have saved a few friends from crazy developer purchases.....upwards of $30,000 for just a week where they could not really afford it and asked me for advice.  They have thanked me profusely for it.  I don't comment on others spending or life unless I am asked my opinion. To each his own happiness.  I don't rain on others parade and I expect the same courtesy.  Makes life easier.  Life is too short for disagreements. 

Anita


----------



## tsqueen (Jul 28, 2020)

arcsinx said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A (hopefully) new TS owner here! (I'm just starting the process, so maybe I'll be an owner in a few months.) My dilemma at the moment is how to break this news to your family (who live outside your house) and friends. The couple of people I've mentioned it to already have vigorously encouraged me to bail because TS are evil, are scams, are traps, etc. I understand this negative press somewhat hides the real jewel that TS's can be (I've been lurking here quite a while!), but how do you convince your friends/family that you're NOT making a mistake? FWIW, none of my friends/family own a TS and apparently have only heard the horror stories and sales pitches.



We are timeshare owners for the last 20 years.  Worst investment ever, BUT one of the best toys we have ever had.
The biggest, best, most enjoyable vacations we have ever had, have been with our timeshres.  They truly FORCE you to go places and do things you never would do otherwise.  That's the biggest reason why we enjoy them so much. Most of ours are Marriotts, but we have others.  Marriotts keeps on making changes to their rules and "so called opportunities" that are always int heir favor.  We have traveled to England, France, Spain, Nashville, Lake Tahoe, Las Vegas, etc exchanging some of our timeshres.  It's a pain to exchange, but it does offer different alternatives....never the best financial deal, but you can also take cruises.  Once you've spent the money, just go. Hard to get rid of them, I'll admit.  So look for exit clauses, etc on your contract.  Our kids don't want any ofthem, so they will go on the resaoe  market when it's time.  Lousey investment, providing great fun!  Resale market is the way to go.  Maintenance fees go up every year.  But if we didn't have them, we wouldn't go.  YOu decide.


----------



## rad.travel.dad (Aug 6, 2020)

I’ve been wondering this myself having just begun my first recent purchase of a timeshare. I intended on going the route of inviting people to come with us on a vacation and then telling them if they ask why we’re in a 2 bedroom suite instead of a studio hotel room.  Thank you all for the advice and laughs!


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 6, 2020)

tsqueen said:


> We are timeshare owners for the last 20 years.  Worst investment ever, BUT one of the best toys we have ever had.



In a nutshell, that is an apt description of the timeshare experience!
We have been many places we would not have gone without timeshare..


----------



## bnoble (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm not sure we told most people, and I'm not sure why you have to either. Unless it is their money, it's not really something they need to know.

I might bring it up when someone asks about whether I thought <name expensive resort here> was a good value, but only vaguely: "We booked in an unusual way that let us stay there less expensively, so we thought it was a great value, but I'm not sure I'd pay the prevailing rate." If they want to know more, we can have a discussion.


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Aug 8, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Tell them it's like house-flipping. Many get stung because they don't research the property and don't know what they are doing. So many pundits say, "Don't do it" to avoid liability. Same for timeshares. You researched this intensely, and picked your opportunity via resale for pennies on the dollar.  Show them how much you are saving over renting and how that will pay off.
> 
> If they still argue with you, then tell them that you appreciate their concern but the overall risk is low due to the low cost of resale and MF. It's a risk worth taking because it won't bankrupt you if it doesn't work out.


Loooove this @CalGalTraveler ! #TSFlipping


----------



## qwerty (Aug 8, 2020)

Our first T/S was in Squaw Valley at a developer resale price that we still own since 1994. At a family gathering back then, we rec'd ridicule and disdain. We all know the bad about T/S. But I basically told who ever asked that if you don't own or want to own a T/S then they can offer no comment except to wish us well. We have never regretted our purchase even as we no longer ski. I would like to point out that if you own at Parkway, you cannot exchange into Disney.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 8, 2020)

Timeshares are a luxury.   Many of us Tuggers have worked very hard and want to have great vacations.  Timesharing is fun.


Cancun August 2019


----------



## Icc5 (Aug 8, 2020)

Many people have been pestered on vacations to buy a timeshare.  You used to run into salespeople at the entrance to casinos,on the street in Hawaii,New Orleans,etc.  Then you have the ones that heard of others bad experiences because they couldn't afford what they got into,didn't know how to use it,etc.  Another problem is even if they come with you they get attached by the sales idiots.
We heard so many negatives that we expected to hear the same from our attorney when he was adding our4 into our trust.  Instead we were stunned for him to say how much he loved his in San Francisco.  Turned out he owned several units at Club Donattelo where we bought our first one.
Some of our relatives want nothing to do with them and that's fine we mentioned it once and know where they stand.  The relatives that we gave a week as a wedding present sure enjoyed the week and one of them bought a unit and loves it.  The other relative now owns more then we do but always want to go with us to Lawrence Welk in Escondido because like me it's their favorite resort to go to for relaxation.
Bart


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 8, 2020)

I don't tell them - sometimes I don't even tell my husband!


----------



## Larry M (Aug 9, 2020)

win555 said:


> Timeshare is a scam when people buy from the developer AND don't use their timeshare. If you buy resale and use it, it's not a scam.


Yup! Bought it for $1500. Used it every year. When my life changed, I told my son his family could use it every year--and they love it! Maintenance has gone up, and there have been assessments (South Carolina Coast is not a great place to have been for the last several years, but my obligation evaporates at 4:30 pm on the third Sunday in January, 2026.


----------



## macmanrider (Aug 11, 2020)

It's funny we bought 2 fixed weeks from my father-in-law $500 each week. He had 8 fixed weeks and he just paid the reinstatement fees for 30 more yrs. So we jumped on it . it a 1970s built timeshare in pv mexico. No other kids wanted it but now they all want to use it. Sorry no go. And we have family that want to take it over . when we are done with it.


----------



## macmanrider (Aug 11, 2020)

Larry M said:


> Yup! Bought it for $1500. Used it every year. When my life changed, I told my son his family could use it every year--and they love it! Maintenance has gone up, and there have been assessments (South Carolina Coast is not a great place to have been for the last several years, but my obligation evaporates at 4:30 pm on the third Sunday in January, 2026.


Is it fixed


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 11, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> I don't tell them - sometimes I don't even tell my husband!



Funny, yes, but actually true - I'm in the process of acquiring one right now.


----------



## macmanrider (Aug 11, 2020)

bjones9942 said:


> I had friends who bought and asked them why they did ... just asked, no judgement - and they immediately got defensive and never did answer my question.  About a decade later I decided that I just wasn't taking vacations any more and needed the shove each year to do it.  So when I saw I could get a decent property in Mazatlán for $1 on ebay, that the annual maintenance fees were crazy low, and that the right-to-use was up in a dozen years I was in.  I've since added another week at that property, a week in Puerto Vallarta, and an eoy-e week in South Lake Tahoe.  Tahoe was primarily for trading, then I moved to Mazatlán and the two weeks here are being traded until the contracts are up (2 more years).
> 
> When I told family/friends I made sure I told them it cost me $1 plus the crazy low annual maintenance fee. A few pointed out that I would have to go to the same place every year - and then I'd mention that for a couple hundred more I could bank it and trade to a lot of other properties (well, the Tahoe property at least - it gets me good trades, and I can trade the Mazatlán weeks for other México resorts fairly easily). Most of the family/friends didn't think I was as crazy as they first imagined


We have 2 fixed weeks in pv mexico up in 2030 for renewal. Or let it go . 1 week in north shore lake tahoe. Cost for 3 weeks $1020. Have fun we go every year.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 11, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Hot Springs Village offered low cost golf fees to all property owners within the village.



If your desires are golf and horse racing, Hot Springs Village is a gem.  It has 7 or 8 great golf courses with low fees for owners and is an easy drive to Oaklawn Park, one of the best race tracks in the country.  Better than buying a TS there do as I did and buy a condo.  Use it when you want and have a RE Company rent it out by the week when you (or your friends) is not using it.  It was about 25 years ago but I bought a nice 2 bedroom condo for something like $28,000, used it for 5 or 6 years and sold it for like $32,000.  In addtion I actually made a profit from the rental income...

George


----------



## alexadeparis (Aug 13, 2020)

I tell people if they ask. I am known in my social circle for vacationing every 6 weeks or so, So if they ask how that’s possible, then I explain I own several timeshares and use them all every year. Then I immediately say that they are a good value if you know what you are buying, and are willing to plan out your vacations up to 2 years in advance. That’s where I usually lose most people, and the conversation ends there. Once in a while someone will say something negative and I will usually remain polite and just say that mine are working well for me. (My husband and I are both politicians so we know how to get out of conversations that are tanking rapidly and timeshare conversation is usually one of those kinds.)

But occasionally Someone will sincerely ask me for more details, and depending on how close I am with them I may offer to let them use an exchange of mine. So then if they like that, when they return I will sit down with them one on one and talk to them and coach them on what timeshare they should look into (used of course).


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 19, 2020)

I don't tell folks. I just say, "We're staying in a condo for a week."
But then DW pipes up and says, "It's one of our three timeshares."
That invites comments. But usually, they just want to know more.

I don't want to sound like a TS sales-weasel, so I end up saying:
"They're easy to buy, but not so easy to unload.
It works for some people, but not for everybody."

.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 19, 2020)

My parents owned a timeshare and  loved it and that’s how we eventually came to owning also.

I usually tell people we “own at a resort in Vermont and New Hampshire” and go every summer. If they press the issue asking if it’s a condo or a second home I just say yes- we own time in a condo and leave it at that.


----------



## schenriq (Aug 19, 2020)

Most people outside of t/s ownership have preconceived notions that are hard to change so I don't even try. At most, I do a single rebuttal then try to switch topics afterwards.

For my immediate family, nothing beats a first-hand experience to convince a cynic. We're lucky that a couple of the weeks we acquired came with an unused week. I deposited those freebies to one exchange company; able to snag a better week/room and gave my siblings free lodgings. 

After staying at SDO, one sibling is now a timeshare owner as well.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 19, 2020)

You say look, I got a timeshare and pause and wait for their reaction. If it’s negative, continue and say good you’re not invited. That will handle that.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 20, 2020)

Most people do not ask me. If I say I am staying at a Marriott or Westin or Ritz Carlton or Four Seasons or Disney, it does not occur to them to ask if it‘s a timeshare. If I tell then it is a timeshare, then they are in shock.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 20, 2020)

After five or so years of owning timeshares we started acquiring more. Many of the people that thought timeshares are a scam when we started out actually felt comfortable renting our weeks. After renting our weeks many of those renters turned into resale buyers. I usually explain that timeshares are a travel luxury that can be bought resale for very little but the ongoing costs and exit plan are something that should be considered. 

Bill


----------



## jules54 (Aug 20, 2020)

This was a fun thread to read. I’ve owned timeshare since 1994 bought first property on my 40th birthday from a developer in Mazatlan, MX. Resale was unheard of at this time. Used that timeshare for 5 years In a row.  Friends always traveled with us. I called us the Herd from Nebraska. I never never let any friends buy property from the developer. Always had bunches of question on what and how. I would suggest they rent from me and then if they enjoyed it I’d tell them I would help them buy resale. Of course some people never listen because they think they know better and are smarter or they caught up in the presentation like they are actually buying a second home. I’ve had friend buy from developer even after they called me during the sales presentation and I told them all the reason they shouldn’t buy and THEY STILL BOUGHT.
Of course I’ve had to help a few friends rescind their purchases in a few days.
i have bought and be given many many timeshares through the years. We use them and rent them and give time to our adult children. Our whole family grew up traveling and love it.
We are now retired and travel a lot. Even when we think we are kind of tired of being gone from home after we are back about 10 days we are ready to go again. Some of our other hobbies also revolve around our timeshares.
We have a younger friend by 15 years that shared our timeshares a few times on motorcycle trips and trips to Playa Del Carmen, MX. He begged me to let him in on this timeshare thing. I told him to wait I’d give him some of mine in a few years. He says NO he can’t wait. Please Please. I started looking for him found an excellent give away resort owner paid all closing and it has Interval International points. Grand Crowne in Branson came fully loaded with a years Points. It’s fantastic. I knew my young friend would never have time to either learn about nor manage this property. So I put my name on the contract also. I’ve given him a couple of tutorials, but it’s easier for us both for him to tell me where and when and I find it lol. The way upside for me is I also have access to this Great Property and the Interval International Points account which will pull Marriott’s and Hyatt’s for my use also win win.
The rest of the people I usually give the same advice to “The best 2 days of your life are the day you buy a timeshare and the day you sell a Timeshare. I feel the same about boats and jet skis.


----------



## VegasBella (Sep 16, 2020)

I don't try to convince people that we made the right decision to buy 4 timeshares. We just use them an enjoy them. 

The people who are super negative about them will not see the light.
The people who are positive about them are usually suckers and would overpay, so they actually need to be discouraged or redirected to resales. 
MOST just won't 'get it' so it's not worth talking to them about it.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Sep 16, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> Funny, yes, but actually true - I'm in the process of acquiring one right now.



@DeniseM. This reminds me of when I told people I was on a diet. Then, I stuff a bag of chips under my shirt, slip into the bathroom, turn on the running water and start munching making sure I leave no crumbs behind...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 16, 2020)

Update: I ended up telling my husband, because he needed to be on the deed to put it in the same account, and he was pleased.


----------



## DannyTS (Sep 17, 2020)

Only to very close friends, I used to tell them how I did to have such nice vacations for such a good price. I think I looked really smart for a while. 
Then Covid came along


----------



## macmanrider (Sep 18, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> Only to very close friends, I used to tell them how I did to have such nice vacations for such a good price. I think I looked really smart for a while.
> Then Covid came along


I only tell them when they are interested in my vacation. I tell them how much it cost for the deed and and how much m-f are then they come back with a cheaper rate they found and it's usually only for 4 or 5 days. So i tell them look for 7 days. You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink.


----------



## dgalati (Sep 24, 2020)

RX8 said:


> There are many people that buy from the developer who use the timeshare and are happy. Just because someone makes a decision to not use the timeshare doesn’t turn it into a scam.  What makes it a scam is timeshare salespeople lying through their teeth to convince someone who can’t afford it to pay thousands of dollars for something that is worthless on the resale market.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 24, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Most people do not ask me. If I say I am staying at a Marriott or Westin or Ritz Carlton or Four Seasons or Disney, it does not occur to them to ask if it‘s a timeshare. If I tell then it is a timeshare, then they are in shock.



This is what I do, I say I'm staying at Hyatt or I'm staying in a condo in Naples, FL.


----------

